
Show HN: Community-curated Python news - iyusuf
https://www.dailypy.com/
======
flxfxp
Looks great!

The RSS feed seems broken?

Also, is the sourcecode available?

~~~
iyusuf
The rss feed is working file check it out here
[https://www.dailypy.com/feed/rss/](https://www.dailypy.com/feed/rss/)

The source code is not available, its a django based website.

~~~
flxfxp
I see, thanks.

The html head has the wrong link for the feed: <link href="/feed/"
rel="alternate" title="Python news feed" type="application/rss+xml"/>

And the feed has a wrong link for the site:
<link>[https://www.dailypy.com/news/</link>](https://www.dailypy.com/news/</link>)

~~~
iyusuf
Fixed, thanks.

